# For sale: 5 ATI video cards



## Muwen

Hi:
I have 5 old ATI video cards, 1 modem, and 1 sound card for sale. They are all pulled from the computers in my workplace. All of them are in mint condition. Video card came with 3 cables, 1 CD-ROM driver, and 2 small manuals.

Shipping is via UPS for $8.00.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quantities ( 5 )

ATI 3D RAGE LT PRO 4MB AGP with a 20 Pin MDR DFP Port ( Digital Flat Panel ), PC2TV Out Port & CRT Port. Included with the video card are 3 cables and CD software. *** This video card has PC2TV video out capability. Just attach your new card to a television, a monitor or both. You can even attach your PC2TV grahics card to your VCR and record your computers display. PC2TV television desplay is ideal for playing games, giving presentations, watching movies and browsing the Internet. *** 1st port is the 20 pin MDR DFP . The second port is the " VIDEO OUTPUT " that comes with two cables to connect to your TV or VCR and the 3rd port is the VGA Monitor Port.

http://members.cox.net/muwen/Dsc00218.jpg
http://members.cox.net/muwen/Dsc00219.jpg
http://members.cox.net/muwen/Dsc00222.jpg
http://members.cox.net/muwen/Dsc00223.jpg

asking price: $15
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quanties ( 1 )

Sound card with a Yamaha YMF724E-V chip on it. No backplate. Come with a cable for CD-ROM audio.

http://members.cox.net/muwen/Dsc00221.jpg

asking price: $10
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quantities ( 1 )

A modem with 2 phone holes, 1 audio in, and 1 audio out jack. ISA slot, with 2 CirrusLogic chips on it.

http://members.cox.net/muwen/Dsc00220.jpg

asking price: $10 (free if you buy anything from my list above)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please e-mail me at muwen@cox.net if you are interested. Thanks!

http://heatware.com/eval.php?id=26572


----------



## pc-tech

i want these
ps. i know the age of the post


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

umm wow this has GOT to be the mother of all necro post haha. that guy isn't gonna come bak... he has 1 post and that was more than 3 years ago...


----------



## pc-tech

lol, yeah


----------



## newguy5

haha, what the hell?  not realize there was a date or something?  i think it'd be awesome if he came back and sold it to the guy though, lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It doesn't matter.
He has one post, and wont be able to post/PM since he is under 100 posts. And


----------



## Ramodkk

So you need to have at least 100 posts to PM?? didn't know that.


----------



## Jabes

ramodkk said:


> So you need to have at least 100 posts to PM?? didn't know that.



yea its a new rule to keep spam down


----------



## g4m3rof1337

And to post in the For Sale Section.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

also, he hasn't been active since the day he made the post. He probably just posted here with the intent to advertise what he was selling with no intent on coming back.


----------

